# Identify an Atv plow?



## greywynd (Dec 13, 2008)

Hey folks,

I was recently offered this plow, but no idea what make it is, to try to figure out a mount for it. It's a 60" wide blade, and I understand it was on a Grizzly.

If I can figure out something for a mount I would look at setting it up on my Vinson.

Sorry about the pics, the plow was upside down and I had to grab pics in a hurry.


----------



## Mountain Bob (Nov 12, 2017)

No name or numbers on that sticker?


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Warn used to do the tube steel stuff for little light plows. Not familiar with atv, but for lawn tractors, ive seen a few come through auctions.


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

looks like a cycle country plow to me. 

Koplin is the company name now though.

would like to see a pic of the pivot area better.


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

some info here maybe or due a search for Cycle Country ATV plows

https://www.kfiproducts.com/cycle-country.html


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

sublime68charge said:


> looks like a cycle country plow to me.
> 
> Koplin is the company name now though.
> 
> would like to see a pic of the pivot area better.


It's a CC with not manual lift arm


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

what year is your Vinsion ATV? still might be able to get a factory mount plate for it and then all you need is a winch and you'd be set.


----------

